# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  الصديق وقت الضيق

## معاذ ملحم

الصديق وقت الضيق...

الواحد لازم يكون عندو صديق يلاقيه وقت الحاجة..

شوفو كيف ...



*
*
*
*








*
شوفو يا حرام كيف صار وجها ..* 





*طيب انتو هلأ يا كراميش ابتنصرو وبتساعدو اصدقائكو في كل الاحوال يعني 
ذا كان مخطئ ولا على حق بتوقف معو دايما ؟؟*

----------


## ريمي

طيعا ششششكرا

----------


## The Gentle Man

انصر اخاك ظالما ومظلوما
بس للحق 
وبدافع عن الحق

----------


## Sc®ipt

طبعا ع الحق بساعده لو ع الموت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم على المرور 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Tiem

له يا معاذ الحق حق لو كانت الصحبة قايمة على مليون شغلة...........
مشكور على ما قدمت حبيبي معاذ
تقبل تعليقي ومروري
تيم

----------


## النورس الحزين

معاه شو ما كان ظالم او مظلوم ولو على الموووووووووووووووت
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

